# Help in finding job in Cairo



## ella26

I am wondering if anyone could tell me,where to looking for jobs in Cairo ,right now,I am on other place ,I mean , other country,, wanna move there 

Thank you all


----------



## MaidenScotland

Have you got a special talent? Can you do a job better than an Egyptian?
If the answer is no then there is very little chance of you getting a job here.
Egypt has high unemployment and unless you answered yes to the above then Egyptians should get jobs in preference to foreigners.


----------



## ella26

MaidenScotland said:


> Have you got a special talent? Can you do a job better than an Egyptian?
> If the answer is no then there is very little chance of you getting a job here.
> Egypt has high unemployment and unless you answered yes to the above then Egyptians should get jobs in preference to foreigners.


just want to thank you,


----------



## hope0040

hi,
i see that all the comments concerning getting a job in cairo/egypt r not Encouraging.
i'll move soon in cairo as well, cos i'll get marry with an egyptian. as all europeans women, im not used to be a house woman...
is nobody on this forum who succeeded to get a job in cairo?


----------



## New Gal

Hiya Hope and Ella,

The responses you are getting are the honest ones: Maiden has lived there for years and I have travelled to Egypt for work and holidays and have various experiences looking for work.

Without posting my CV, I want to tell you that I am very employable and would have no problem getting a job in Cairo set up from here in the UK but as I am moving to Hurghada, my options are limited. Also, like I have stated before, trying to secure a job while you are not resident in Egypt is quite difficult.

As aforementioned, preference goes to the local workforce but fingers crossed for you.

There’s various websites where you can apply for jobs, just type ‘Jobs in Egypt’ into Google and you will find loads. It’s a very lengthy and tiresome process with few positive responses. I’ve got various contacts in Hurghada and have been searching since April and have had 2 job offers from the 83 positions that I have applied for and both I was unable to take up for various reasons.

This should indicate to you both that wanting to live and work in Egypt is not nearly as easy as people seem to think.

Hope, you mention that you are marrying an Egyptian? Well its their custom, both religiously and from a cultural perspective that he provide for you in a manner that you are accustomed to as well as provide you with money separate from the household allowances for you to use as you please, so I would say that is your safety net. I know you don’t want to be a housewife as you state that, fair enough, but I’m sure there’s plenty of volunteer work that you can do in and around Cairo while you find some paid employment.

Being bilingual is a great advantage, more so in the tourism industry obviously but don’t panic, am sure you will find something once you have moved.

Good luck.


----------



## MensEtManus

Let's try to look at it from the employer's point of view and we would notice that economically many jobs are simply not suited for foreigners based solely on salary. The below examples are based on salaries in Alexandria. The top magazine for employment in Alexandria is called "El Waseet" it typically even states the salaries offered. 

1) Females working in the packaging department of major factories: between 8-12 hour shifts and between 300LE-600LE monthly salary
2) Females working as secretaries in most offices typically obtain around 600LE for 10 hour shifts
3) Female saleswomen earn a basic salary of 600LE and are based on commission reaching almost 5000LE (this is a good job - the problem is you would need to speak arabic fluently)

I mean, I would hire foreigners; however, it doesn't make financial sense to do so. On the other hand, foreigners tend to fair well in skilled jobs. For example, I've worked with several marketing agencies and they typically would have a non-Egyptian as their main graphic designer. Almost all English teachers in reputable schools are non-Egyptian. Then you have your oddball type of jobs that get filled by foreigners. For example, trainers and managers at fitness centers; managers at pastry shops, hostesses at restaurants & cafes, etc.


----------



## Shaanz

hope0040 said:


> hi,
> i see that all the comments concerning getting a job in cairo/egypt r not Encouraging.
> i'll move soon in cairo as well, cos i'll get marry with an egyptian. as all europeans women, im not used to be a house woman...
> is nobody on this forum who succeeded to get a job in cairo?


My husband and i moved here a little over a year ago (he's Egyptian) and we moved without having any jobs secured. It took us about 6 months to find work, it was very tough, if it wasn't for his family who knows what would've happened to us. Bottom line ..if you have no means of support when you arrive its gonna be hard. It is not easy to find work......at least work that pays a decent salary. Good luck I hope things work out for you.


----------



## MensEtManus

so using Shaanz's tip on craiglist from another post, I noticed several job offers via craiglist. Link: egypt all jobs classifieds - craigslist

Also, for some of the more skilled jobs you can check out several of the groups from LinkedIn | Relationships Matter

For those not familiar with linkedin it is a social networking website that you can easily post your CV/resume and attempt to connect with folks in your industry and/or share same interests.


----------



## khater

well u can try some recruitment agencies and sites,first of all u must have aperfect english,and for a secretary u can get about 2500 to 3500 pounds
try this ones
www.skill-link.com,www.amcham.com ,www.egyrec.com,www.thejobmasters.com,www.premier.com female forginers can get jobs as secretaries,sales PR in hotels or international compnaies wish u luck


----------



## stahlblu

ella26 said:


> I am wondering if anyone could tell me,where to looking for jobs in Cairo ,right now,I am on other place ,I mean , other country,, wanna move there
> 
> Thank you all


go to google and search american chamber of commerce egypt and it will come up.... there are many good jobs but i will tell you women dont make alot of money unless you have a degree in engineering. if you do have a degree look at those companies that service that... there maybe many on this website good luck


----------



## ossod1234

we are an import and export company in egypt, i think we can help, u can send ur cv to ossod1234(at)yahoo(dot)com,,good luck and u have to try ,


----------



## hope0040

ossod1234 said:


> we are an import and export company in egypt, i think we can help, u can send ur cv to ossod1234(at)yahoo(dot)com,,good luck and u have to try ,


Hi, could you give me more details about this company, in a private message?


----------



## letoiledusahara

*Are you in Egypt now?*



ella26 said:


> I am wondering if anyone could tell me,where to looking for jobs in Cairo ,right now,I am on other place ,I mean , other country,, wanna move there
> 
> Thank you all


If you are in Egypt now and still looking for a job, please let me know.


----------



## moataz123

The funny thing is, with all this discouraging replies here, I want to hire a British citizen in specific, or a native English speaker and I can't find anybody!!!

Can Anybody solve this mystery?


----------



## Beatle

moataz123 said:


> The funny thing is, with all this discouraging replies here, I want to hire a British citizen in specific, or a native English speaker and I can't find anybody!!!
> 
> Can Anybody solve this mystery?


Your job sounds interesting. I am sure that you will get some applications now that you have posted details of it.


----------



## moataz123

Beatle said:


> Your job sounds interesting. I am sure that you will get some applications now that you have posted details of it.


Thank you Beatle, I hope.


----------



## Sam

Beatle said:


> Your job sounds interesting. I am sure that you will get some applications now that you have posted details of it.


Lol


----------



## DeadGuy

Beatle said:


> Your job sounds interesting. I am sure that you will get some applications now that you have posted details of it.


Good one :lol:

Sounds like a perfect job indeed, too bad it's for Brits or native English speakers only :lol:


----------



## moataz123

DeadGuy said:


> Good one :lol:
> 
> Sounds like a perfect job indeed, too bad it's for Brits or native English speakers only :lol:


Because we are dealing with companies and customers in the UK only.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Ahh the great British humour lol


----------

